

Ask HN: What are you reading right now? - ianlee


======
seikatsu
[http://www.amazon.com/River-Gods-Ian-
McDonald/dp/1591025958](http://www.amazon.com/River-Gods-Ian-
McDonald/dp/1591025958) on AIs starring in Bollywood in parallel with
[http://www.amazon.com/Smartcuts-Hackers-Innovators-
Accelerat...](http://www.amazon.com/Smartcuts-Hackers-Innovators-Accelerate-
Success-ebook/dp/B00IHZUTGA)

[http://www.amazon.com/The-Peripheral-William-
Gibson/dp/03991...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Peripheral-William-
Gibson/dp/0399158448) next in queue

------
dang
[http://www.amazon.com/Chesterfields-Letters-Oxford-Worlds-
Cl...](http://www.amazon.com/Chesterfields-Letters-Oxford-Worlds-
Classics/dp/0199554846)

------
JSeymourATL
Great concepts here on planning & executing a sales attack, New Sales
Simplified by Mike Weinberg > [http://www.amazon.com/New-Sales-Simplified-
Prospecting-Devel...](http://www.amazon.com/New-Sales-Simplified-Prospecting-
Development/dp/0814431771/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1417025493&sr=8-1&keywords=New+Sales+Simplified)

------
jordsmi
Currently reading A Mind For Numbers: How to Excel at Math and Science

[http://www.amazon.com/Mind-For-Numbers-Science-
Flunked/dp/03...](http://www.amazon.com/Mind-For-Numbers-Science-
Flunked/dp/039916524X)

------
ianlee
I'm currently reading Brad Feld's Venture Deals. Awesome book with a lot of
material. I'm trying to find something more in depth - regarding the financial
process to read over Thanksgiving

------
StrykerKKD
Your post. :D

Actually Eloquent Javascript and sometimes Programming -- Principles and
Practice Using C++. I found the C++ book a little bit boring and maybe i wont
read it trough.

------
girishso
I wish I was reading something other than HN! :)

